# I'm heartbroken



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My dog Bryn just died about ten minutes ago.He had been sick a bit during the day,we thought it was tummy trouble but when my wife went through to see him tonight she sat with him and realised he had just passed away.Poor old Bryn a King charles spaniel beautiful looking dog.We made an appointment to see the vet in the morning if he hadn't improved she said wait tonight and see how it goes.My wife son and I are really upset .Those of you with dogs will understand my feelings howeveer he didn't suffer badly just lay down to sleep and never woke up.My last dog suffered and I had to have him put down another smaller king charles spaniel she had trouble at the end breathing so I am glad Bryn never suffered Alistair


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, it is good that he never suffered though, he went in peace.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss , allistair .
it's sad the differences in ages ,
you get to know them ,
and they bring so much joy ,
then are gone .
but they do give all ,
and that is priceless !


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Alistair,
Sorry about Bryn, It's always a heartbreak. We lost a bigYellow Lab, we all cried for days.
Jack


----------



## tucsoncyclist (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. My two dogs are laying next to me as I read this. I know the day will come and we're going to miss them as they are part of the family.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alistair,
I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved cat about 2 months ago and can feel your pain.
Remember the good times… it is hard right now but will become easier. I keep a picture of my Bart on my screen saver. Now I just love looking at him… it took a while for this to happen.
Pets hold a special place in our hearts. They love us unconditionally… we don't get that from too many humans these days!
Again, my sympathies.
Ellen


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very sorry for your lost Alistair, I know after having a pet for a while it is part of the family.
My wife lost a very nice cat she had for a long time and we got another one but she still talks about the one she lost.
Alistair the best thing is to get another one as soon as possible.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry… that's really tough…

... go get you a cute lil puppy… it will help you…


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

Allistair I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Family pets always hold special places in our hearts. I am sure he was much loved by all of you and will be much missed. Be greatful he did not suffer.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh thats sad! I'm so sorry for your loss..

My wife & I have two English Springer Spaniels that are like our kids . they are with me 24/7..
. 
I hate thinking about when its their time to pass on, It will break our hearts.

I feel for you Alistair


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

My condolences Allistair… I'm very sorry about Bryn.

I remember when our yellow lab, Dusty, left us at age 15. My wife called to say she had expired, and so I rushed home, but when I got there she had miraculously revived and greeted me with a limp wag of her tail. She then passed peacefully a bit later that evening-once she knew that all of her 5 human "pack mates" were home and with her. Dogs are so loyal! That's why we love them so.

Glad to hear Bryn didn't suffer.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

My condolences, I recently had the same misfortune, it sucks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bummer!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Allistair, I am so sorry for you and your family.

These guys come into our lives and really ask nothing of us. All they want is to "earn their keep" by giving us their absolute devotion, love and adoration. It is hard when we lose them but focusing on the memories that they leave us with puts things into perspective. To parapharase Garth Brooks "We could miss the pain but then we would have to miss the dance as well". The pain that comes with thier passing is hard but it is worth it for all the memories and love that are left in our hearts.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, we have one that is like a daughter to us.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Alistair. It sounds as though Bryn was truly a beloved pet & one of the family. I'm a dog lover too. When our Collie had to be put down a few years ago, I went to the animal shelter the next day & got a great dog. Surely he didn't replace our Collie but he somewhat filled the void that was left by the loss of our Collie & has also become part of our family. I firmly believe that a house isn't a HOME without a dog in it. God Bless


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. They are deffinately one of the family. I lost some dogs over the years and know how you feel.

God Bless
tom


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Bryn passed away, losing a pet is tough and I dread the day when it will happen to my pet.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hate to hear that Alistair. It really hurts. I've gone thru it twice already. I always thought that the amount of grief you experience is pretty much equal to the amount of love you shared with the pet


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. They are deffinately part of the family. I have lost some dogs over the years and know how you feel.

God Bless
tom


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I am deeply sorry to hear about your dog. Being dog lovers ourselves, I know how you feel.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Alistair-

I just got chills all over my body. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I've often said-only about half in jest-that I have family members that I'd rather lose than to lose a dog.


----------



## scrabby (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel for your loss. I still get rushes of pride and positive energy thinking about the brave terrier I had as a kid (who once chased a bear away from our campsite).

Bryn's spirit will live on!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Alistair, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. They are like children. Definitely part of the family.

We just lost one of ours too, (the one on the right in my avatar). They are with us such a short time, it is heartbreaking when they go. Chinook was only 6. he had an inoperable tumor.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog.

very, very sad day when your dog dies.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Allistair: 
I can honestly say I can't relate to your loosing your dog, cause in 32 years of marriage, me and my wife have never owned an animal. Never wanted one, and still don't. Don't have time to fool with any. Too much trouble.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. They are family and it hurts to lose one that you love.


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes I too am sorry for your loss!!!! Remember… all good dogs go to heaven!!!!!!!
Tex.


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

I feel for your loss. My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh man. Im so sorry to hear. Take care.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I am sorry. I lost a couple of dogs in the last year and understand how you feel. Reflect back on his life and the joy he as brought.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss as well…...... our "furry friends" become such a part of the family and are loved just as much that when it is their time to go, it hurts so much! We just lost our Aussie last year and to this day I still look at his picture and miss him, however, I do also think of the wonderful times we had with him and the wonderful life that we did give him when he was here. He was such a happy boy.
I am sure the same will be with Byrn, he will be missed, but remember the unconditional love that he gave you, and the wonderful times and love that you gave him in return. I am so glad that he didn't suffer and went to "doggie heaven" in his sleep. I am sure he is up there now looking down and saying "I love you and thank you".


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Alistair, my friend,

Mimi and I feel deeply for your loss. These friends become so much a part of our families and their passing is a tragic loss that leaves a giant void in our lives. Our prayers go out to you and your family.

Lew and Mimi


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i got ten dogs right now and if one died that would kill me. a friend of mine is loosing his dogs they are old but still look pretty healthy. pitbulls all of them mine and my friends. the reason for the ten is cuz my female Sahsha had pups from my male Sirus these pups are sweet looken nice colors and everything i love when they are pups thats the best. every pup has it's own best thing i have some pics i posted here on LJ called long time coming. Sorry for your loss, the best thing to do is remember all the good times from puppy hood to maturity.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Alistair,
I miss all the dogs in my life, too. They create a spot in your heart that will always be just theirs. No matter how many companions you have over the years, that spot of theirs will always bring you a smile and pleasure with their memory. May you and the Missus have many of these smiles and warm pleasures. They leave us with memories that will last a liftime. That is their gift for loving them.
Our heart felt condolences go out ot you.

Rand


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Alistair…
Losing a pet is no fun at all, my Friend…


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I too am a dog guy. There is nothing like the loyalty and love you get from a dog. They are true friends in good times and bad.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost a beloved pet. I know how you feel. I've had some in the past and it really hurts to loose one. W just finally got us a dog about 6 months ago and she does everything with the wife and I.

Hold him in your memories.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry about your loss Alistair. Pets become so much a part of our families.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your Loss a pet becomes part of our families it's hard to see them pass. Also my condolences to your family Alistair.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Alistair, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Alistair. I have lost a few beloved pets in the past and it is never easy. God Bless and take care.

Rusty


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I had two Shih Tzu 's that lived to 15 yrs, 2 yrs apart. Had to put each of them down, at least they lived long and happy lives. That was a number of years ago and I still tear up when I think about it. Not much we can do to help, Allistar, but our thoughts are with you.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. Losing pets can be tough….. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry about the wee beastie Alistair. Go out right away an get another dog, better yet rescue an older one. Of course it won't replace the one you lost but it will give another a deserving home. Your Lumberjock brother and sisters grieve with you.


----------



## jenvarberg (May 28, 2009)

Alistair,

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I am a huge dog lover myself and know exactly how you feel. I know that is no consolation, but I just wanted to let you know that.

Blessings,

Jen


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Allistar.
I know what it is to lose your dog/friend, if have all my life dogs.
We have now also a dog who is very old, he is def, almost blind,
but he is my friend.
I wise you much strange with your loss.

My sympathies to you and the rest off your family.

Schummie.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. Our pets are part of the family…and it is like losing a family member when they pass away…..My condolences to you, your wife and son….it was most heartening to hear that there was no suffering…we can all hope to pass as calm and peaceful.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Alistair. At least it was not a long bout of suffering.

I have a 10-year-old mutt myself, and I'm not looking forward to having to deal with losing her.


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss. I do quite a bit of grief counselling and the best advice I can find is embrace the grief, kinda lean into let it hold you as you remember and know the best of all the time together. Many say it was just a pet but grief is grief and yours is yours and no one elses. 
When you are ready get another go get it and love it like you did Bryn.
grace and peace WaynO


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Alistar. Remember he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I lost a yellow Lab the kids grew up with that was 12, and then a chocolate lab that succumbed to cancer at the young age of 7. There isn't much worse to go through, as they are loving and loyal, and always a friend when you need one.

Take a little time and then honor your dog by getting another one to love.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, been there and done that myself a few times.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news Alistar. I posted about my Shop dog Maggie and got a lot of comments. I think a lot of us here have & love our dogs. Mag is 9 now but is still a freight train strong. I love her so much & dread the day when she passes away.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Alistair, Very sorry to hear the loss of your lovely dog. Time alone will blunt your sorrow. Can you send a picture of the dog?
Sharad


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about Bryn. I have had dogs in my life since a small child. Their life spans are just way too short. I am listening to one of them snore like the bejeesus nearby and it makes me smile. Helping out another dog from a shelter is the best advice.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My sincere condolences Alistair. I know how you feel. We had an English Cocker for 13 years who died 11 years ago and we still miss him sorely.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

So sorry, Alistair. 
Gene


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I too am so sorry. My dog is 12 and this could be her last Christmas. Every year after the presents go under the tree, she just lays there and stares at them. She knows some are for her and she loves opening them. She's like a kid that can't wait for X-mas morning. Sometimes I'll even catch her picking one up and walking away with it. I understand how you feel.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

So sad, Alistair. I have two Boston Terriers that are like children to the wife and I. I know how it is to lose a loved pet and it is sad. I also know you feel. My heart goes out to the two of you!!!


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Folks without dogs don't understand, they're part of the family. Lost ours about a two years ago and I still miss her. She used to follow me out to the shop, I swear I can still hear her coming down the steps to the shop. I still stop and turn around to see if she's coming out to the shop. I still watch for her coming down stairs from the bedroom so I don't step on her, she loved laying on the stairs. I swear I can still hear her running around the house two years later! As least Bryn doesn't seem to have suffered much. Ours was in and out of the vet hospital for the last year, the vet told us that he just couldn't make her a puppy again, she was 12 and we finally had to put her down. One of the hardest things I've ever done. I think we may have as many pictures of her as the kids, they really become part of the family. It's a hard loss, your story brought tears to my eyes, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Allistar


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

i am so sorry to here your story, i am glad to here he did not suffe,r my taughts are with your family.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry they can become a big part of your life . no matter what is going on they are always glad to see you


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Alistair! We had a St. Bernard for 14 years that we had to put down. It's very hard to loose a friend. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Alistair, I'm very sorry to hear that. I've had several dogs in the past and each one of them was a full member of the family. It's just like losing family. My prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I am sorrey to here about Bryn I had a Coker Spanial , She developed cancer, Had to put her down, One of the hardest things I ever had to do. It is just like losinf family


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We're sorry to hear about your loss.

Dogs are the same as losing a member of the family.

We had a Golden Cocker that lived to a nice old age of 19.

He gave our family much happiness.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Saddened at you loss..


----------



## KingGordon (Oct 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Dogs really are at the heart of a family.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry old friend for your loss. I've got a big ole black lab, he'll be gone someday and we'll be saddened as you are I'm sure.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so sorrry for your loss.Pets are part if the family and it hurts terrible when they have to leave us.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Alistar, those of us who love our pets really do understand the pain you feel. I was playing with my Golden Retreiver last night and thought how aweful it would be to lose her. Sometimes she drives us nuts, but my wife and I both think she is our favorite dog ever.

Anyway, I hated to hear of your loss. Obviously a lot of us care and are thinking of you.

Kent


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Alistar,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is the hardest part of having one. I wish ther was more that I could say. Take care.

Doug


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Like the others have said. There isn't anything I can say other than I am sorry to hear of your loss. I know how much of a blessing a dog is to the family. I hope you can take comfort in the joy and fun your dog brought to your family, and rest assured that you gave him a good life filled with love, treats, and chasing the toys around the yard…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Alistair
I am so sorry for your loss. I am an animal lover, especially dogs. I am always deeply saddened when I hear of any family member or friends dog that passes. I am one of those crazys that thinks of their dogs as people, members of the family…my children. Some people (who aren't truly dog lovers) would say..it's just a dog…..no,.....not just a dog. A gentle soul…a loving companion…a true friend that wants nothing more from you than some food, and some love, and to be near you. I feel your sadness, I really do..it makes me think of all the times I had to go through what you are going through…the one curse of dog ownership. Take some solace in the fact that as much as he made you happy you made him happy as well….you gave him a great life…take that to heart and just try and remember how much love he gave to you and your family and everyone who knew him. Few things in life put a smile on my face when I think about them…and my dog is one of them! He will always live on in your fond memories and in your heart….

The blessing of the animals for Bryn…


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Alister. It hurts.

We loved Chelsy, our first Briard, so much. She died of cancer @ 14. About a year later we got another. Baxter. He is amazing. In a while maybe…


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alastair…im really sorry about your furry friend…ive had animals all my life, and they are ever so important to me..so i know how you feel my friend…we lost one of our best kittys the day beforee thanksgiving…its always hard to loose the things we love…..my heart goes out to you…..grizzman


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

Alastair.. I am saddened to hear about your loss. Several years ago we lost out light brown cocker spaniel we had for 16 years, it tore my heart out . We now have 2 more. I know you propally don't want to hear this now. But go out and get you a new dog, a puppy for Christmas. I know the puppy won't reaplace your dog. But it will fill that void you need at this time.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Alistair,
I'm sorry for your loss. Take comfort knowing Bryn passed peacefully and cherish the good memories.
Peace.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

here he is.Alistair


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*He's sure a beautiful animal, so nicely marked.*


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry for the Loss Dogs are Mans Best Friends


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Been there. Last year, our pain in the neck poodle. Boy we miss her. Hang in there.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. We've been through that as well. We have them cremated and I build the urn. Mend well my friend.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Peace be with you and yours in your time of great loss and sorrow , Alistair. 
My friends dog , Bella ,(pictured as my avatar) , loves me for reasons unknown to myself , and has brought me great joy and comfort in a very short time….She was rescued by my friend…..After you heal , maybe you and yours could go to the shelter and find another special dog to love and care for and make each other happy just by being together : )


----------

